# My 7th Hunt of the Year!!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I dropped into this spot by boat in the afternoon, and I had never scouted it or anything, never even laid eyes on the terrain or anything. Got in with my climber and had deer on me before I could even get situated!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice video, she got spooked from something at the end, nice looking area. I got out this afternoon and like ten minutes after I’m up in the stand I see a buck far away come out and head my way, came out in some thickets and hung around smelling the wind, I just walked through that area a short time befor 4. Hung around and walked off up wind a nice 8 point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiohunter23 (Nov 19, 2020)

Can you use a 38 special to deer hunt with


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Ohiohunter23 said:


> Can you use a 38 special to deer hunt with


Technically yes but definitely not recommended IMO.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Technically yes but definitely not recommended IMO.


I don't know? Is that a recommended caliber? There's a reason that police departments and the military no longer use them. Not enough knock down power to handle a man let alone a deer!


----------

